

Fast Mobile UIs: You're an Edge Case  - hdragomir
http://horia.me/fast-ui

======
CJefferson
Before anyone else reads all the way through, this seems to actually be a
(high level) article about just iPhone Mobile UIs, not general Mobile.

I deduce this (possibly incorrectly) because the only mention of Android is on
the second to last slide: "Android is broken, though".

~~~
hdragomir
Pretty much all I say applies to iOS and Android.

It's just that Android has a lot of other hidden "gems"

------
hdragomir
I thought I'd share my learnings that I presented at Berlin.js yesterday with
everybody

